# ID3 Tag auslesen / bearbeiten und in DB speichern..



## dehne (28. Dezember 2007)

Tag,
ein Kumpel und ich wir möchten gerne nen Script ertellen, dafür das man MP3's hochladen kann und diese dann in einer Liste angezeigt bekommt. Nur der hacken an der Sache ist, das man die noch bearbeiten soll und zwar den ID3 Tag.
Die Tabelle sieht derzeit so aus:
http://static-p1.dacooon.com/mp3datenbank/
Man kann das jetz per Hand nur hochladen und noch bearbeiten..
Unsere Idee, war es jetzt, das so aufzubauen, das man sagt oben weiter okay, uploaden, Datei auswählen uploaden, und wenn er das denn geuploadet hat, kommt ein Formular, in dem man die ID3 Tags bearbeiten kann und die dort schon vorhandn sind, u diese Daten die man dort bearbeitet, in eine Datenbank packt. und die Datenbank auslesen das sollte dann eigentlich mehr oder weniger jetz die Liste sein.. nur leider hackt es bei der umsetzung, wir habn zwar ne idee aber genau wissen wie wir anfangen soll au net wirklich...
könnt uns jemand dabei helfen.. ?
Wäre super nett..

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!


dehne hat gesagt.:


> Nur der hacken an der Sache ist, das man die noch bearbeiten soll und zwar den ID3 Tag.


Dazu bietet PHP die ID3-Funktionen, sofern diese mit --enable-id3 einkompiliert bzw. aktiviert sind.

Zum Thema Dateiupload und Daten in einer Datenbank speichern/auslesen/ändern/löschen gibt es zahlreiche Beiträge.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Darkhell (30. Dezember 2007)

Okay,

und wie funktioniert das unter windows? habe die Extension (php_id3.dll) schon aktiviert und ich bekomme immernoch die meldung: 


```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function id3_get_tag() in D:\Musikserver\www\id3tags.php on line 2
```


----------



## Flex (30. Dezember 2007)

Hast du nach der Aktivierung der Extension auch deinen Webserver neugestartet?
Was sagt [phpf]phpinfo[/phpf]? Ist die Extension aktiv?
Gibt es vielleicht mehr als eine php.ini auf deinem Rechner und du hast die falsche bearbeitet?


----------



## Darkhell (30. Dezember 2007)

Das hab ich schon alles durchgecheckt - nichts.

//edit: Moment mal: Woran erkenne ich, in phpinfo(); dass die extension aktiv ist?


----------



## Flex (30. Dezember 2007)

Darkhell hat gesagt.:


> Das hab ich schon alles durchgecheckt - nichts.
> 
> //edit: Moment mal: Woran erkenne ich, in phpinfo(); dass die extension aktiv ist?



Eintrag aus der php.ini auskommentiert, Apache neugestartet und Extension läuft.
Bei phpinfo sollte dann ein Eintrag für id3 kommen, das ungefähr so aussieht:
id3 support	enabled
Supported versions 	v1.0, v1.1, v2.2+ (partly)

Benutzt du XAMPP? Oder läuft das ganze unter Linux?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Januar 2008)

Da er ja eine *.dll eingebunden hat, dürfte er wohl Windows benutzen. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es XAMPP nicht nur für Windows.

Da ja so ziemlich jeder Windowsuser XAMPP installiert, vermute ich es bei dir auch mal.
XAMPP hat mehrere php.ini.
Der Fatal-Error spricht stark dafür dass Du die falsche php.ini angepasst hast.
Welche die richtige ist, verrät dir phpinfo().
Denke aber daran dass wenn Du den PHP-Switcher verwendest, auch die anderen php.ini entsprechend anpassen musst (wenn dir dort auch die ID3 Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen sollen.


----------



## spikaner (2. Januar 2008)

Notfalls anders probieren...
http://phpmagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,660,nodeid,62.html#top sollte auch weiterhelfen...

mfg Spikaner


----------

